# Fujiwara Maboroshi no Meito Gyuto opinions



## JPizzzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey all,
So, i'm thinking about picking this bad boy up in a 210mm and have it re-handled with some nice koa. It runs about $400 (I would have gone with the 240 but the price jumps to $680 ). From the limited reviews i've found online it looks like a good buy. With a nice re-handle it will end up running about $550 total with labor. Anyone have more info on how it performs and compares to other knives in its price range. Trying to get the most bang for my buck, and if I ever want to get a custom down the road and need to sell, I wouldn't want it to depreciate like crazy. Also, I'm looking in the stainless/clad/semi category. As always, thanks a ton,

JP


----------



## tk59 (Apr 20, 2013)

They are nice cutters sorta like a Heiji in that they are heavy knives and take some adjustment in terms of sharpening and cutting to really get the most out of them. The steel takes a fantastic edge and holds pretty well relative to other carbon steels. What might put you off is the fit and finish. It isn't just the scales. Sometimes there are multiple places on the knife where it just doesn't seem to be put together with much care considering the price tag. It they are purely cosmetic issues, in my experience but it is a rustic-looking knife for not so rustic prices. I have a couple of Fujiwaras and I like them plenty myself. They aren't for everyone though.


----------



## mzer (Apr 20, 2013)

I've played around with these a bit. The Maboroshi is quite nice. The Denka is the best steel I've ever seen or used, forum ultra favorites included. The finishing is rustic, I don't think that is by accident, though as the gentleman above said, it isn't for everybody.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 20, 2013)

Any reason why you don't just pick up a gengetsu western? $330 w/saya.


----------



## cclin (Apr 20, 2013)

there is one 210mm Fujiwara gyuto asking for $300 at KF. check HERE


----------



## JBroida (Apr 20, 2013)

Boots said:


> $680 for a 240mm!!? :bigeek: Where are you looking to buy these from? No need to get a 210 when you'd like a 240 and they're only Y42,000 (currently USD $422.13 - I checked) direct from the shop Fujiwara and his wife have in Tokyo. http://www.teruyasu.jp/ I see the 210 runs at only Y23,100 ($232.17) too, so you must be looking at an overseas vendor that's overcharging.
> 
> I was interested in one in the past, but have never seen one in person. I like the look of the hammered rustic finish on these and I hear Fujiwara gets great results with his steel, though I have also noticed less positive comments about the handle scales in the past.



Or consider the following... The exchange rate was at 74 not too long ago and the vendor could have bought the knife the ... That, together with international shipping, wire fees/exchange fees, and any other details you may have missed


----------



## JPizzzle (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the feedback on these. Especially, tk, that's deff the kind of info i'm looking for. In terms of price I was looking at JKI and EE. Their about the same price, but i'll take a look at the sites listed above and the other recommendations. Thx!!


----------



## JPizzzle (Apr 20, 2013)

labor of love said:


> Any reason why you don't just pick up a gengetsu western? $330 w/saya.



Don't know much about this knife to be honest. I see it on JKI, but reviews on the western are a little scarce. Opinions??


----------



## JBroida (Apr 20, 2013)

my main point wasnt to jump on your for this, but rather to help people understand why things are the way they are sometimes... the internet is a tough place for business, as the only thing that often maters is price competition. This can be good and bad. Its almost always good for the customer, but for vendors, it makes making a living a bit tough. Moreover, for the makers, the price competition can sometimes devalue the price of their goods and diminish their brand value (not in this case, but shigefusa comes to mind as a good example from a while back... a few years ago, price competition in the US and AUS led to our online prices being the same as or lower than wholesale prices for shigefusa knives in Japan). Also, some other things that people dont always consider are international shipping costs, customs fees, exchange fees, wire fees, and risk associated with buying knives sight unseen (for example, de-lamination issues, QC issues, damage in transit, etc.). Anyways, just some food for thought before jumping to the conclusion that someone is ripping you off...

/rant :sofa:


----------



## Lefty (Apr 21, 2013)

Jon isn't the kind of guy to go spouting off to make himself or his prices seem good. He's 100% right. The exchange rate can really affect final prices, and depending on when you got the stock....

In fact, I'm currently trying to make something work with a maker who I consider one of the best in the business, but the damn red tape is tough to break through.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 21, 2013)

a little vendor stress, and not trying to start an arguement... i just wanted to make the process a bit more transparent so people have a change to understand why things are the way they are sometimes. On the use of "ripped off", not trying to put words in your mouth... sorry.

However, just because one vendor decides to lower a price (for whatever reason) doesnt mean that its a good idea for others to do the same. For example, this may effect the makers brand negatively, may not be a fair price, etc.

On the cost of shipping, very rarely do end users pay customs fees or insurance for their shipments, despite legal requirements to do so... however, vendors like me are responsible for this and it does add to the cost of the goods.

Outside of that, i agree its a good idea to look around and see whats going on with prices. At the same time, i know i have a different pricing philosophy than many other people i know, so it doesnt always line up the same way. For example, i weight 3 separate things equally in my decision making...
1. Having a fair price for the customer ('cause no one likes being ripped off  )
2. Having a fair price for me (gotta make a living, right?)
3. Having a fair price so i can pay the makers a fair wage for their work (makes a lot of sense when you think about it, but people rarely consider it)

Anyways, lets get back to the conversation here without further ado...


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 21, 2013)

Lefty said:


> Jon isn't the kind of guy to go spouting off to make himself or his prices seem good. He's 100% right. The exchange rate can really affect final prices, and depending on when you got the stock....
> 
> In fact, I'm currently trying to make something work with a maker who I consider one of the best in the business, but the damn red tape is tough to break through.



Tom, you'll always be master of the tease.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 21, 2013)

I had a 195mm(I think) western for quite some time. I ended up selling it to Tk. I really loved and cherished this knife for a long time. It really has a "handmade" feel, but with that you do get some cosmetic/comfort issues. If I had the chance to get a 240 or 270 for a decent price, I'd be all over it. 
I would love to see one of these in a rehandle, and your koa idea sounds awesome. 
If you got a chance to handle one, it might make the decision a little bit easier.


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 21, 2013)

> a little vendor stress, and not trying to start an arguement... i just wanted to make the process a bit more transparent so people have a change to understand why things are the way they are sometimes. On the use of "ripped off", not trying to put words in your mouth... sorry.
> 
> However, just because one vendor decides to lower a price (for whatever reason) doesnt mean that its a good idea for others to do the same. For example, this may effect the makers brand negatively, may not be a fair price, etc.
> 
> ...



after being in all 3 sides of this, as a former business owner, a consumer, and a person who has had his hand in making things for a living.... i understand where you're coming from and respect what you have to say.


----------



## turbochef422 (Apr 21, 2013)

To be honest Jon( but not just him) is a little more money sometimes but definitely you get peice of mind when buying from him and the personal touch of a smaller vendor. I bought a ks and got it from japanesechefknife. Not the cheapest for that knife but was able to clearly communicate what I want and had peice of mind knowing it would be as close as possible down to the amount of color on the marble fuerrle.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 21, 2013)

I understand Jon completely coming from a retail background. The level of service Jon provides does not come free nor should it. If you want his expertise, his hand picked selection, and his instructional help, of course there is a cost involved as time is money. I don't know of any other vendors out there that offer to set up a skype video with me and teach me in real time how to sharpen my new yanagiba. That is why Jon is the best! Too many consumers have lost touch with what a merchant is, ( someone trying to make a living) and simply focus on the end result being who has it cheapest. To be honest, it is not entirely our fault as consumers, but rather those of us who have fell victim to the business strategies of certain companies. 

What they don't realize is that if the majority keeps going down this road and that majority continues to increase, then we'll be left with nothing but Wal-Mart's and Applebee's and that is not the world I want to live in. I realize this is an extreme example but I feel it helps convey the point I am trying to make.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey guys... I really wasn't trying to make this about me, but rather encouraging people to consider the "why?" When thinking about pricing instead of automatically assuming that a vendor is doing a bad job because his/her price is different. I'm also not saying people shouldn't consider price as a factor... I just wish people would take a few seconds to think about it first.


----------



## mzer (Apr 21, 2013)

Back to the knives, the steel is phenomenal.


----------



## JPizzzle (Apr 21, 2013)

Hah, well, to say the least, Jon has been fantastic in answering my questions. I've decided to back away from the fuji due to the fit and finish issues that i've learned about. I'm looking at the gingestu yo gyuto, and also waiting to hear back from Marko on a possible custom gyuto in AEB-L. I'm guessing the money invested in a rehandle of the gingetsu may bring it close to a custom price. Appreciate everyones opinions on the fuji, but I really do want something with good F&F even though it is "rustic"


----------



## schanop (Apr 21, 2013)

Heiji, and in particular Gesshin Heiji.


----------



## mzer (Apr 21, 2013)

I think it is weird how they finish the handles so poorly. The steel is so much better than any other maker I've seen that it is ridiculous. Maybe the shoddy finish is kind of their thing. Dunno.


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 22, 2013)

Marko has best fit and finish around he's a perfectionist. I have not tried his aelb but his 52100 is amazing! Either way I know he only puts out quality products


----------



## JPizzzle (Apr 22, 2013)

jgraeff said:


> Marko has best fit and finish around he's a perfectionist. I have not tried his aelb but his 52100 is amazing! Either way I know he only puts out quality products



From the looks of his work, It's apparent that he's a perfectionist. Certainly the kind of person i'd love to make me a knife . I think if it doesn't work out with Marko (still waiting to hear back on a quote/wait time) I may go with a gesshin ginga and have it rehandled with a nice piece of koa. Eitherway it seems win/win!! :doublethumbsup:


----------

